# News toys - what was the last thing you blew your savings on?



## Bushytails (Oct 27, 2008)

I now have a new toy....












Spotted it on craigslist, and blew all my savings.  What has everyone else spent all their money on lately?  

--Bushytails


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 27, 2008)

Another scanner. Radio type, not computer.
Uniden BCT15. It is in place of my PRO-2051 that is now in the garage.


----------

